# What type of connector for hand-held throttle?



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Now that I have a hand-held throttle (with a wire -- NOT wireless), I would like to be able to plug it in at two different locations on my DC layout. I understand the wiring, I just need to find a small plug and socket connector combination that I can install at both locations.

I know that I can't switch positions while the train is running, but that is fine with me.

A quick internet search seemed to indicate that telephone cables used to be used for this. However, I don't know how to insert the wire into the connectors, and my old eyes probably make telephone connectors not an option. I need something just a little bigger and easier to wire (but much smaller than a lamp cord plug and wall socket).

Any suggestions?


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

They are getting harder to find, but at local hardware/big box store there are square wall mount phone jacks, they have screw terminals on the inside that are easy to wire to.









That is assuming the throttle is already the phone jack style. Most are, but you didn't say what type hand held throttle you are using.

John


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for your response.

My hand-held came with bare wires on the end of it. I could easily wire the receptacle. But I don't know how to wire the plug end. I have never even seen a phone plug without wires. I do have lots of old phone cables. I could splice the end of one onto the controller wire but that would leave an unsightly bulge where the wires were soldered and taped.

Any other ideas?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you will probably need larger wire than telco cabling, with dc the power goes through the handheld and back to track normally...


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Are there FOUR wires....or SIX????
My Digitrax UT-4 uses 6 wires, connected via a modular plug.....but it's 6-wire, NOT 4...
So you might need an RJ-25...a "standard" phone plug is an RJ-11...an Ethernet cable (8 conductor) plug is an RJ-45....Good luck!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The OP doesn't say but I suspect it's DC he's running in which case it's a simple two wire connection. An old phono plug like those used on guitars and the like should be big and easy enough to wire. I think I'm right in saying the Radio Shack shops in the U.S. Sell these or I'm sure you could find some on FleaBay.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

MtRR75 said:


> Now that I have a hand-held throttle (with a wire -- NOT wireless), I would like to be able to plug it in at two different locations on my DC layout. I understand the wiring, I just need to find a small plug and socket connector combination that I can install at both locations.
> 
> I know that I can't switch positions while the train is running, but that is fine with me.
> 
> ...


a phone cable with RJ-11 connectors should be sufficient. Similar cables are used for DCC. cables with 2 or 4 conductors should be easy to find (rj-12 w/ 6 wires aren't). You can cut the end of one end of the cable and wire it directly into your hand-held. 

multiple phone jack wall plates with screw terminals (or the surface block) could be used on the layout.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

wvgca said:


> you will probably need larger wire than telco cabling, with dc the power goes through the handheld and back to track normally...


I figured that I would run #14 wire under the table -- the same as I am using for my power to the rails -- then spice to something smaller at the connector.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> The OP doesn't say but I suspect it's DC he's running in which case it's a simple two wire connection. An old phono plug like those used on guitars and the like should be big and easy enough to wire. I think I'm right in saying the Radio Shack shops in the U.S. Sell these or I'm sure you could find some on FleaBay.


That is a good idea -- one that would keep me from having a lumpy splice in the wire (like I would have to do with telephone connectors). Unfortunately, my local Radio Shack went out of business (as did many others -- not sure if any remain open -- and their website is down). But I will look into this.

Thanks


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

gregc said:


> a phone cable with RJ-11 connectors should be sufficient. Similar cables are used for DCC. cables with 2 or 4 conductors should be easy to find (rj-12 w/ 6 wires aren't). You can cut the end of one end of the cable and wire it directly into your hand-held.
> 
> multiple phone jack wall plates with screw terminals (or the surface block) could be used on the layout.


I have the cables, but I would have to splice them to the controller, and I would need to find the receptacles. This is my back-up plan, if i can't find the phono plugs.

Thanks


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> That is a good idea -- one that would keep me from having a lumpy splice in the wire (like I would have to do with telephone connectors). Unfortunately, my local Radio Shack went out of business (as did many others -- not sure if any remain open -- and their website is down). But I will look into this.
> 
> Thanks


How about your local musical instrument store? That's if you have one.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Plug source*

MTR775:

You can get the 1/4" phono plugs,and mating jacks, and just about any electronic part you'll
ever need by going online to :smilie_daumenpos: allelectronics'com. Iv'e used them as have others on the forum. Good outfit, you get your order delivered UPS to your home in 7-10 days.

Traction Fan


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

i reccomendthe guitar jacks jus look up 1\4 inch audio connectors on ebay radio shack went under a while back there pretty big and would be easy to solder to and they are pretty darn robust i know i have too many electric guitars hahaha.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm under the impression that you plan to use the hand held throttle as a rheostat with full power DC coming into it and the limited DC going out. I also understand you plan to install two sockets on your layout so you can operate from either position. Basically, you are using the hand held throttle in line between the power supply and the track, right?
This will involve a bit of wiring so that either socket in the layout will close the circuit between the power supply and the track.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I have changed my mind about using plug-in locations for my tethered controller. I found an easier solution.

The main reason that I was considering plug-in locations was so that I could access speed control at all parts of my DC layout for trouble-shooting derailment issues. (I buy much of my rolling stock used, and they often need some work to get them running properly.)

I realized that I could move the transformer, that is supplying the track voltage to this controller, from the control panel area to the NE corner of my layout, and attach the tethered controller to the transformer at that location. From there, I can reach most of my layout (including the yard and 14 of the 15 turnouts -- and the 15th one is just barely out of reach). (This transformer does not control anything but the track voltage for this controller, so I don’t need it to be located next to the control panel. I have another transformer there that controls everything else.)

The wire on the controller is long enough that it reaches back to the control panel so that I can use the controller at the control panel location –for running trains and controlling turnouts simultaneously.

For this solution, the only wiring that I need to do is to run two 5 ft long wires from the NE corner of the layout back to the control panel area – to carry the speed-controlled current to the track.

Much simpler.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't understand why this need for a jack and plug got
so complicated.

I have not seen anywhere a statement of how many wires
are connected to this DC hand held controller. Are there two inputs
from a power supply? Are there two outputs to the track?
Maybe if we knew the make and model of it the suggestions
could be better.

Don

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

It wasn't that complicated -- just four wires routed from the control panel to 2 locations with sockets and a 4-wire plug that fit into the sockets. Telephone wire was too small, and I did not want to buy the special tool that you need to make the plug -- or make a lumpy four-wire soldering job between an old phone cord and the controller's wires. But' that's history now, as I explained above. I decided that I really did not need the ability to plug into two locations.

Thanks for you input.

P.S here's the controller that I bought.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/851.HTM


----------

